# funky hair styles



## CuteCurly (May 29, 2010)

hey all!

Its funky hair style day in my younger sis college on monday and she has been wondering which style she might adopt.

Any wild ideas? Does this remind you your college times


----------



## Dragonfly (May 29, 2010)

With some hair pins and spray, she could try to do a mohawk or a mullet.


----------



## hollyxann (May 29, 2010)

I was gonna say the "Sanjaya" mohawk


----------



## Johnnie (May 29, 2010)




----------



## StereoXGirl (May 29, 2010)

What about Lady Gaga inspired?


----------



## CuteCurly (May 31, 2010)

lol Lady gaga is not baaaaaad











but i guess shed would rather go a little simple. i mean with the help of little pin and pony and dying your hair in funky colors is a better option.





anyways friends thanks lot for contributing generously. She has been really excited about the event and the images you have added has boosted that up


----------



## bianca_dee (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the Lady GaGa inspired would be great.



although, I would not shape my hair as a telephone though. haha.


----------

